#ubuntu-us-co 2012-03-06
<jthan> Hey guys - I'm from the PA LoCO
<jthan> I was actually curious if you guys could shed some light on Boulder.  I have applied to college at the University of Colorado and have yet to visit.  Pending my acceptance I am going to fly out.  But it's always good to hear what the natives have to say.
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-03-06
<s0r1n> hello from romania
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-03-05
<zenadm1n> I kept wondering why I couldn't find weather for Monument, CO in the Weather report applet. Apparently the NOAA website is incorrect. It lists the Monument weather station as being on Mt Elbert, not Kelly Air Park in Elbert, CO. Now I need to how to find out how to submit an upstream bug report to the National Weather Service. :)
<FunnyLookinHat> zenadm1n, lol
<FunnyLookinHat> that's kind of awesome  :)
<zenadm1n> FunnyLookinHat, I found a contact form on the NOAA website. I let them know the issue. I wonder if they'll respond.
<FunnyLookinHat> You never know  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> I think the idea of filing a bug report against a dataset that's not used to getting that sort of attention is cool in itself
<zenadm1n> Is there even such a thing as Monument Pass? When I google all that comes up is the misplaced weather station.
